# Tri Power Carbs restoration



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

There are no restoration places here in Tucson to rebuild my Tripower Rochester carbs, but I have found a mechanic that says he can but hasn't worked on a Tripower. Would it be ok for him to rebuild them or are they any different from any other rochester carb? I've seen a few online that want $500+ but then having to send them out and what not, I'd rather do them in town. 


Also, anyone know where I can purchase the linkage?

X


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I am not sure what your mechanical capabilities are and depending on what condition yours are in these carbs are not that difficult to restore/rebuild. You need a clean place to work, hand tools and compressed air. I have just completed my third set and so far so good all has turned out well. Not sure if you subscribe to High Performance Pontiac, but back in Jan - April 03 issues, Jim Taylor wrote a great how to series. Not sure if these still can be viewed on line. Be careful where you buy your rebuild parts, as the pump plungers in the cheaper sets do not tolerate the new fuels that we use today. Carb rebuild parts are available from John at the Carburetor Shop in Eldon MO, great to deal with and very knowledgeable. You can check but I believe that he also rebuilds. Linkage etc is available from Ames. I see you are in Tucson, normally I spend part of the winter in Tucson. Good Luck


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Mike Wasson has a great reputation for rebuilding tripowers....some say he is the best. I"ve talked with him and he is a very helpful guy.

Welcome - Pontiac Tripower.com - Your One Stop Tripower Shop

Rick


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If there not damaged, rebuilding should be nothing more than cleaning, new gaskets, needle/seats and check the float level.. As long as you can get the correct gaskets for the outer carbs it should be no big deal to rebuild them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> If there not damaged, rebuilding should be nothing more than cleaning, new gaskets, needle/seats and check the float level.. As long as you can get the correct gaskets for the outer carbs it should be no big deal to rebuild them.


I have the part #s for the rebuild kits if you need them, but spot on about the correct gaskets. The kit includes about 6 different gaskets, but only one is correct. Using any of the other ones will cause gas leaks. When I first got my car they had used the wrong gaskets and it caused the car to start on fire!! They gave up on the tri-power and installed an edelbrock intake and carb. Once I figured out what the problem was it didn't take long to repair.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I was just going to pickup the kits from yearone since they have the exact ones for the center carb and the outside carbs.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA Echlin part #s
Center = 2-5146C
Outboard = 2-5419


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

year one will cost double napa's price, plus shipping.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I will only need these NAPA kits for the rebuild? Never rebuilt one, but if I can get the parts at a lower price I will take them to my mechanic.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I 2nd Mike Wasson. He has a great reputation and was extremely helpful on my rebuild. He found enough wrong with my already rebuilt carbs and set it all square.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Good advice above. These are simple carbs, but quality parts are mandatory. They are individual units, and are not high maintenence set-ups. Once the passages are clear, the float level and drop is set, and needle and seat assemblies are operating properly, they will work for years and years without fuss. Only the middle carb has a choke and idle circuit, making things very basic. Good luck.


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

Mike Wasson, Buy his DVD it has great info on it. I e- mailed Mike. He called me the next day and talked me through my problem on the phone. Beat that customer service.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

xconcepts said:


> There are no restoration places here in Tucson to rebuild my Tripower Rochester carbs, but I have found a mechanic that says he can but hasn't worked on a Tripower. Would it be ok for him to rebuild them or are they any different from any other rochester carb? I've seen a few online that want $500+ but then having to send them out and what not, I'd rather do them in town.
> 
> 
> Also, anyone know where I can purchase the linkage?
> ...


Richard Boneske...he just posted here about 64 tail lights......couldn't remember his name till I saw his post.....check out his Avatar. E


----------



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Two words Mike Wasson*

Although he's not cheap, he's the best. I'm talking perfection. I sent him junk and when I received it, it was a piece of art. As if it it came off the assembly line. He jetted it for my 455 and it bolted on and ran perfect. Take my advice and get it done right and don't cheap out. If you want to tackle it yourself, buy all the parts from him and he'll guide you.


----------



## Berto504 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rukee said:


> NAPA Echlin part #s
> Center = 2-5146C
> Outboard = 2-5419


To rebuilt 3 carbs I will need both of these??


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Berto504 said:


> To rebuilt 3 carbs I will need both of these??


One kit per carb. One for the center. One each for the outer carbs, but the kit numbers will be the same on your outer carbs. -so two different kits. 1-center carb kit, 2-outer carb kits = 3 kits.


----------

